# Signing Your Name in Blood for a Contract with Satan



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

This video has some of the most shocking footage you will ever see concerning Hollywood stars who have signed their name in blood for a contract with the devil.  It is admitted by at least one star on this video that he sold his soul to Satan.  Another warns it isn't worth it - to sign your name in blood for a contract with the devil - that she has witnessed so much - her words are chilling - there is more video footage of Michael Jackson telling his audience about how the music industry has treated him and that Tommy Mottola is a devil.  He tells his audience that he was leaving Sony and would own half of it when he left.  He only had two more songs to do for them and he was free.  And shortly after?  Michael Jackson died - with his sister claiming he was murdered. Was he?  Was the rumors about him true or was it part of a very clever plot to keep him in line?  There is a song on this video he sings trying to let the world know what was really happening to him.  It is the first time I have ever heard this information about Michael Jackson. I was shocked.  And there are many more musicians who are examined in this video.  See for yourself and note the Scriptures the maker of this video gives which clearly proves that God has an enemy and his name is Satan.  The truth is people must wake up and realize that this world is in a spiritual warfare and selling your soul to the devil without repentance and turning from him is a one way ticket to hell and eternal torment.  Is it worth it?  No.  Ten thousand times no.

Watch this:


Keep in mind that while the maker of this video is right that the Illuminati is behind it - the Illuminati was founded by the founder of the Jesuits.  Ignatius Loyola.  Of the Roman Catholic Church.  The Whore of Babylon is in control of Hollywood and is destroying the lives of millions of people.  Wake up, America and turn to the Lord Jesus Christ with all of your hearts!  If you've sold you soul to the devil?  Call upon the LORD and repent of this.  You can still receive Salvation in Jesus Christ.  It is not too late.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2015)

You funny


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 10, 2015)

Is this more of that 'star whacking' nonsense? Gotta feel sorry for someone like Quaid. He had it all before mental illness hit. 

In any event, there's no such thing as "satan" and no way I'll watch a 40 minute video about it.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

What is Satan's phone number?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2015)

The New England Patriots made a deal with Satan

You don't think they got that interception on their own do you? Belichick is the devil himself






Now, The New Orleans Saints....that is Gods team
But for some reason, God hates the Anaheim Angels


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Jeremiah.......how did "the NFL Patriots are satan's team"...... and you were praying to God for them to lose the Super Bowl work out?    ......


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

If Seattle had won, she would be saying what a great game it was....


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2015)

New England made a deal with the devil himself to win that game

Have you noticed all the snow God has sent at them in retribution?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 10, 2015)

Damn, the rules have tightened up since I was a kid!

When I signed my contract with Santa, chocolate syrup was considered good enough.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> New England made a deal with the devil himself to win that game
> Have you noticed all the snow God has sent at them in retribution?


Yea, I live in New England and the snow just keeps falling.

I wonder if snow was one of the biblical plagues mentioned in the OT ??   ......     

.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > New England made a deal with the devil himself to win that game
> ...


 
The devil pulled a fast one with that interception

Now God is calling payback time


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Please stay on topic or find another thread.  Thank you.

Returning to the OP and the content it presents.  I do not know who made this video but I believe it is the most articulate, well thought out, well presented video I have ever seen.  I have not seen part two yet but plan on it and will add that - God willing.

So let's begin with some of the scriptures he uses to expose the work of Satan in Hollywood.

One of the first scriptures he uses is Love not the world..........

It is written:
Love not the world, neither the things _that are_ in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him.

1 John 2:15

________________
What are we being warned about?  To love not the world, neither the things that are in the world.  Why?  Because if any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him.

What is another scripture he uses?

Matthew 4:8,9   and what does Matthew 4:8,9 say?  Let's see - it's about the temptation of Jesus Christ.  As we can see in verse 7 here.  It is written:

Jesus said to him, "On the other hand, it is written, 'YOU SHALL NOT PUT THE LORD YOUR GOD TO THE TEST.'  Again, the devil took Him to a very high mountain and showed Him all the kingdoms of the world and their glory; and he said to Him, "All these things I will give You, if You fall down and worship me."

- Matthew 4:7,8,9

So who offers people the world if they will fall down and worship him?   What does falling down really mean?   I think it means much more than falling on your knees.  I believe it means falling away from God and doing the most heinous acts imaginable - including blood sacrifice because this is the history of Baal worship, people.   If you've sold your soul to the devil you can be sure it isn't going to end there.   He's going to require you to break God's commandments - thou shalt not kill, thou shalt not have any other gods before Me, thou shalt not commit adultery, thou shalt not bear false witness, thou shall not covet.........   <------------------those.  Why would Satan want you to sell your soul to him and commit such acts?  In order to use you to take others to hell and in order to take you to hell.   Which leads us to the next scripture....

What shall it profit a man............

It is written:
For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?
Mark 8:36


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Please stay on topic or find another thread.  Thank you.
> 
> Returning to the OP and the content it presents.  I do not know who made this video but I believe it is the most articulate, well thought out, well presented video I have ever seen.  I have not seen part two yet but plan on it and will add that - God willing.
> 
> ...


 
I am on topic about how God and satan get involved in the sports world

My team wins....Thank God
My team loses and I blame the devil


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Please stay on topic or find another thread.  Thank you.
> ...





Jeremiah said:


> This video has some of the most shocking footage you will ever see concerning Hollywood stars who have signed their name in blood for a contract with the devil.  It is admitted by at least one star on this video that he sold his soul to Satan.  Another warns it isn't worth it - to sign your name in blood for a contract with the devil - that she has witnessed so much - her words are chilling - there is more video footage of Michael Jackson telling his audience about how the music industry has treated him and that Tommy Mottola is a devil.  He tells his audience that he was leaving Sony and would own half of it when he left.  He only had two more songs to do for them and he was free.  And shortly after?  Michael Jackson died - with his sister claiming he was murdered. Was he?  Was the rumors about him true or was it part of a very clever plot to keep him in line?  There is a song on this video he sings trying to let the world know what was really happening to him.  It is the first time I have ever heard this information about Michael Jackson. I was shocked.  And there are many more musicians who are examined in this video.  See for yourself and note the Scriptures the maker of this video gives which clearly proves that God has an enemy and his name is Satan.  The truth is people must wake up and realize that this world is in a spiritual warfare and selling your soul to the devil without repentance and turning from him is a one way ticket to hell and eternal torment.  Is it worth it?  No.  Ten thousand times no.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> ...



Have you watched the video yet?  Watch the video and share your thoughts about what the maker of the video is telling the world.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This video has some of the most shocking footage you will ever see concerning Hollywood stars who have signed their name in blood for a contract with the devil.  It is admitted by at least one star on this video that he sold his soul to Satan.  Another warns it isn't worth it - to sign your name in blood for a contract with the devil - that she has witnessed so much - her words are chilling - there is more video footage of Michael Jackson telling his audience about how the music industry has treated him and that Tommy Mottola is a devil.  He tells his audience that he was leaving Sony and would own half of it when he left.  He only had two more songs to do for them and he was free.  And shortly after?  Michael Jackson died - with his sister claiming he was murdered. Was he?  Was the rumors about him true or was it part of a very clever plot to keep him in line?  There is a song on this video he sings trying to let the world know what was really happening to him.  It is the first time I have ever heard this information about Michael Jackson. I was shocked.  And there are many more musicians who are examined in this video.  See for yourself and note the Scriptures the maker of this video gives which clearly proves that God has an enemy and his name is Satan.  The truth is people must wake up and realize that this world is in a spiritual warfare and selling your soul to the devil without repentance and turning from him is a one way ticket to hell and eternal torment.  Is it worth it?  No.  Ten thousand times no.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> ...



I just noticed this is Part 1 and Part 2 so he has combined both videos into one.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
Are you nuts?
You think I am going to watch a 40 minute video?

I already know Hollywood is the devil

Need I say........Pornography?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How are you going to discuss the video contents if you refuse to watch it?  What are you in fear of?  Hearing the Scriptures from the Bible that expose this work of darkness that is damning the souls of men and women to hell for all eternity?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Let's move forward with examining the Scriptures in which the LORD warns those who have the idea that are in love with the world and have sold their souls for it - that believe they are safe, secure and will never answer to God for turning against the Lord God Almighty.

First, it is written:

Therefore hear now this, _thou that art_ given to pleasures, that dwellest carelessly, that sayest in thine heart, I _am_, and none else beside me; I shall not sit _as_ a widow, neither shall I know the loss of children.

Isaiah 47: 8

Isaiah 47 9 Both of these will overtake you in a moment on a single day loss of children and widowhood. They will come upon you in full measure in spite of your many sorceries and all your potent spells.

and here is the context........

8"Now, then, hear this, you sensual one, Who dwells securely, Who says in your heart, 'I am, and there is no one besides me. I will not sit as a widow, Nor know loss of children.' 9"But these two things will come on you suddenly in one day: Loss of children and widowhood. They will come on you in full measure In spite of your many sorceries, In spite of the great power of your spells.10"You felt secure in your wickedness and said, 'No one sees me,' Your wisdom and your knowledge, they have deluded you; For you have said in your heart, 'I am, and there is no one besides me.'…

______________________
What is God's warning?  Loss of children and widowhood - in spite of their many sorceries and in spite of the great power of their spells. Why?  Because God Almighty is in full control and He alone is the Lord.  There is no other God.  God is merciful and long suffering and He does not wish for any to perish in hell but if a person does not turn from these sins and call on the Lord Jesus Christ to be saved?  What other hope is there for them?   Once saved always saved is a lie.  If you have turned from Jesus Christ and are living for the world and its pleasures?  You must repent and return to the LORD.  There is no hope outside of Jesus Christ.  None.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2015)

Now, lets start examining Hollywood stars who have made a pact with Satan

Exhibit #1  Adam Sandler






Now there is no way someone with as little talent as Sandler can make so much money without signing on the bottom line with.......SATAN


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

If you would watch the video you would note that Beyonce speaks of someone else who takes over when she is on stage - Sasha Fierce - is the name she called it.  It's a demon.  Not another person.  She needs deliverance.  She needs to repent and return to the LORD while she still is able to.  That is what she needs to do.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If you would watch the video you would note that Beyonce speaks of someone else who takes over when she is on stage - Sasha Fierce - is the name she called it.  It's a demon.  Not another person.  She needs deliverance.  She needs to repent and return to the LORD while she still is able to.  That is what she needs to do.


 
God likes Beyonce...he thinks she is hot

Now....Jay Z

I think he has signed a contract with......SATAN


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Feb 10, 2015)

The proper ritual for a Soul Pact is to construct a letter denouncing any previous affiliations to any Gods, and declaring your allegience to the Underworld aka Hell and whomever you perceive to be its Gods, be it Satan, or Lilith, etc.  Also write what you hope to achieve through experiencing said Pact.

Read the letter aloud with a powerful voice, slice open your hand with your athame, sign your name in your own blood and burn the entire letter over a fire to ensure that that it meets its intended destination.

Best to be done on a Sabbat, late at night, around 3:00 AM (when most humans are asleep and the power of the collective human subconscious is at its peak), in a place of spiritual significance, whilst surrounded by flame. 

Let the Gods below hear your voice! 

Open your mind, open the gates, so that They might enter and answer and head your call!
​


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> If you would watch the video you would note that Beyonce speaks of someone else who takes over when she is on stage - Sasha Fierce - is the name she called it.  It's a demon.  Not another person.  She needs deliverance.  She needs to repent and return to the LORD while she still is able to.  That is what she needs to do.


I have also heard that Beyonce is a Patriots fan.

It's just more evidence she worships satan.    ......


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2015)

Exhibit #2 of Hollywood contracts with Satan

Kim Kardashian









Nobody in Hollywood has less talent and fewer accomplishments. Can't sing, can't dance, can't act.....but she does have a great ass

Where do you think that ass came from?   Could it be...........SATAN?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

It is written:

The wicked strut about on every side When vileness is exalted among the sons of men.
-Psalm 12:8


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> You funny



You have rebuked your assclowniness?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Is this more of that 'star whacking' nonsense? Gotta feel sorry for someone like Quaid. He had it all before mental illness hit.
> 
> In any event, there's no such thing as "satan" and no way I'll watch a 40 minute video about it.




Ah, but Pillowbite is still an assclown!


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Exhibit #2 of Hollywood contracts with Satan
> Kim Kardashian
> Nobody in Hollywood has less talent and fewer accomplishments. Can't sing, can't dance, can't act.....but she does have a great ass
> Where do you think that ass came from?   Could it be...........SATAN?


So satan is into huge butts?

That leads me to the conclusion that satan is a black guy.   ......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 10, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> The New England Patriots made a deal with Satan
> 
> You don't think they got that interception on their own do you? Belichick is the devil himself
> 
> ...



Well yeah, that whole "Los Angeles Angels from Anaheim" shit has got to be from the devil!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

This is the true testimony of 7 Columbian young people who were given visions of hell and give the world warning to flee from sin and the wrath to come.   Here is the first testimony:

Revelations of Heaven and Hell by 7 Youths 7 Jovenes

_(April 11th 1995) _God gave us a revelation that would change the direction of our lives.  We had just begun to know about God and His Word.  We are seven youth to whom God has given the privilege and great responsibility of sharing this revelation with the world.

Everything started at approximately 10:00 a.m.  We were praying and were prepared to go out on a picnic later that day.  Suddenly around 10 a.m., a very bright white light shone through one of the windows.  When the light appeared, we were all immediately baptized with the Holy Spirit, and we began to speak in tongues. 

When it happened, we were all astonished and fascinated by what we saw.  The glorious light illuminated the entire room.  It was much brighter than the light of the sun.  In the middle of the light we saw a host of angels dressed in white.  The angels were very beautiful, tall, and very handsome. 

In the middle of the angels we saw an amazing sight—the figure of a Man.  The image was of a Special Being, a Man dressed in a pure white mantle and robe, whose hair resembled gold threads.  We could not see His face because of the brilliance of the light; however, we could see a gold sash across His chest with gold lettering that read, "_King of kings and Lord of lords_."  He had pure gold sandals on His feet, and His beauty was without equal.  When we saw Him, we all fell to our knees. 

Then we began to hear His voice.  It was extraordinary and wonderful; every word penetrated our hearts like a double-edged sword, just as is written in the Word of God (Hebrews 4:12).  He spoke to us in very simple yet powerful words.  We audibly heard Him say to us, "_*My little children, don't be afraid. I am Jesus of Nazareth. I have visited you to show you a mystery, so you can reveal it and tell it to towns, nations, cities, churches, and every place.  Where I tell you to go, you will go, and where I tell you not to go, you will not go.*_"

The Holy Bible, the Word of God, says in Joel 2:28, "_It shall come to pass after this that I will pour out My Spirit upon all flesh. Your sons and daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, and your young men shall see visions._"  These are the times that God is preparing for all people. 

Then something strange happened. A rock appeared in the middle of the room. The Lord, who was with us, made us get on the rock.  It was about eight inches above the floor. Then a large hole appeared in the floor.  It was a huge, black, terrifying hollow or cavern.  We fell on the rock and began descending through the hole in the floor.  The hole was dark, and led to the center of the earth. 

While in the gloomy darkness, we were very scared!  We were so afraid that we said to the Lord, "_Lord, we don't want to go there!  Don't take us to that place Lord!  Take us out of here Lord!_"  The Lord answered us in a very beautiful and tender voice, "_This experience is necessary so you can see and tell others._"

We were in a horn-shaped tunnel. We started to see shadows, demons and figures moving about.  We kept going deeper and deeper.  In just a matter of seconds, we felt emptiness and great fear. 

We then arrived at some caverns, at some terrible doors, like a labyrinth.  We didn't want to go inside.  There was a terrible odor and heat that choked us.  Once we entered, we saw terrible things, frightful images.  The entire place was engulfed in flames. In the middle of the flames were the bodies of thousands of people.  They were suffering in great torment.  The sight was so horrifying that we didn't want to look.

The place was divided into different sections of torment and suffering.  One of the first sections that the Lord allowed us to see was the "Valley of the Cauldrons," as we called it.  There were millions of cauldrons.  They were inlaid at ground level and each had boiling lava inside.  Within each one was the soul of a person who had died and gone to hell. 

As soon as the souls saw the Lord, they started to shout and scream, "_Lord, have mercy on us!  Lord give me a chance to get out of here!  Lord, take me out and I will tell the world that this place is real!_"  But the Lord didn't even look at them.  There were millions of men, women and young people there.  We also saw homosexuals and drunkards in torment.  All of the people were shouting in very great torment. 

continue reading on link above -  First testimony of their vision of hell -


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

This is also part of what they saw in their first testimony :

Revelations of Heaven and Hell by 7 Youths 7 Jovenes


We then arrived at some caverns, at some terrible doors, like a labyrinth.  We didn't want to go inside.  There was a terrible odor and heat that choked us.  Once we entered, we saw terrible things, frightful images.  The entire place was engulfed in flames. In the middle of the flames were the bodies of thousands of people.  They were suffering in great torment.  The sight was so horrifying that we didn't want to look.

The place was divided into different sections of torment and suffering.  One of the first sections that the Lord allowed us to see was the "Valley of the Cauldrons," as we called it.  There were millions of cauldrons.  They were inlaid at ground level and each had boiling lava inside.  Within each one was the soul of a person who had died and gone to hell. 

As soon as the souls saw the Lord, they started to shout and scream, "_Lord, have mercy on us!  Lord give me a chance to get out of here!  Lord, take me out and I will tell the world that this place is real!_"  But the Lord didn't even look at them.  There were millions of men, women and young people there.  We also saw homosexuals and drunkards in torment.  All of the people were shouting in very great torment. 

It shocked us to see how their bodies had been destroyed.  Worms were going in and out of their empty eye sockets, mouths, and ears, and were penetrating their skin all over their bodies.  This fulfills the Word of God written in Isaiah 66:24, "_They shall go forth; they shall gaze upon the dead bodies of those who have rebelled against Me; for their worm shall not die, nor shall their fire be quenched; they shall be an abhorrence to all mankind_" and also in Mark 9:44, "_Where their worm never ceases and the fire is not put out._"  We were horrified by what we were seeing.  We saw flames about 9 to 12 feet high.  Within each flame was the soul of a person who had died and gone to hell. 





The Lord allowed us to see a man who was inside of one of the cauldrons.  He was upside down and pieces of flesh were falling off his face.  He stared at the Lord intently and then started to shout and call on the name of Jesus.  He pleaded, "_Lord have mercy!  Lord give me a chance!  Lord take me out of here!_"  But the Lord Jesus wouldn't look at him.  Jesus simply turned his back to him.  When Jesus did this, the man started to curse and blaspheme the Lord.  The man was John Lennon, the member of the satanic music group called "The Beatles."  John Lennon was a man who mocked and made fun of the Lord during his lifetime.  He said that Christianity was going to disappear and Jesus Christ would be forgotten by all.  However, today this man is in hell and Jesus Christ is alive!!  Christianity hasn't disappeared either.

As we started to walk on the edge of that place, the souls extended their hands toward us and begged for mercy.  They asked Jesus to take them out of there, but the Lord wouldn’t even look at them. 

Then we started to go through other sections. We came to the most terrible section of hell, where the worst torments are experienced, the center of hell.  There, the most intense forms of suffering are endured; the torments are so severe that they are beyond human expression.  The only people there were those who knew Jesus and the Word of God.  There were pastors, evangelists, missionaries, and all types of people that had once accepted Jesus and known the truth, but had lived a double life. 
_____________________
Note that John Lennon was seen in hell - suffering horrific torment - and also note that evangelical Christians, born again Christians who lived a double life and backslid received the worst torments.  Why?  Because they knew better.  This means that a person - such as Beyonce' who was once a born again Christian, Kate Perry, once a born again Christian - if they were to die in their sleep tonight - would find themselves in this place of great torment and suffering.  For all eternity.  Is it worth it?    No.  Ten thousand times no.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

The Second Testimony:

Revelations of Heaven and Hell by 7 Youths 7 Jovenes


We moved closer to a large flame that was ahead of us. It was huge and burning intensely.  I continued to slowly descend as I watched multitudes of flames and heard millions of souls crying with one voice. 





Then I saw a wooden table that was not being consumed by the fire.  It had what appeared to be beer bottles on it.  They looked refreshing, but they were full of fire.  While I was looking, a man suddenly appeared.  His flesh was almost completely destroyed and what was left of his clothes were muddy and burning.  He had lost his eyes, mouth and all of his hair in the fire.  He could see me, even though he had no eyes.  I tell you, it is a person’s soul that thinks, reasons and truly sees, not their natural body. 

The man extended his skinny hand toward the Lord and started to cry out, saying, "_Lord, have mercy on me!  Lord, have mercy on me!  I am in pain!  I am burning!  Please have mercy and take me out of here!_" The Lord looked at him with compassion, and I started to feel something warm in my hand.  I looked and found that it was blood...the blood of Jesus!  The Lord's blood came from His hand as He watched the man suffering in the flames. 

Then the man turned his gaze in the direction of the table and walked toward the bottles.  He grabbed a bottle, and as he was about to drink from it, fire and smoke shot out of it.  He put his head back and screamed like I had never heard anyone scream before.  He cried with great pain and sorrow, and then started to drink what was in the bottle.  The bottle was full of acid; it totally destroyed his throat.  You could see the acid passing through his stomach and hurting him. 

The number 666 was engraved on the man’s forehead.  On his chest was a plate made of some unknown metal that couldn't be destroyed, not even by the heat or the worms.  It had some letters written on it that we could not understand.  The Lord, in His great mercy, gave us the translation of what was written: "_*I am here because I am a drunkard.*_"  He begged the Lord for mercy, but the Word of God is very clear when it tells us in 1 Corinthians 6:10, "_Thieves, greedy people, drunks, slanderers, and robbers will not inherit the kingdom of God._"

The Lord showed me the man's last moments on earth as if I was watching a movie or film.  Something like a large television screen showed me his last seconds before his death.  The man's name was Luis and he was drinking in a bar.  I saw the same table and the same bottles in the bar.  His friends were around the table.  (_I can tell you this now, there is only ONE TRUE FRIEND, and His name is JESUS CHRIST.  He is the Faithful Friend._)  Luis was drinking and his friends were already drunk.  His best friend took a bottle, broke it and started stabbing Luis.  When he saw Luis lying on the floor he ran away, and Luis bled to death on the floor.  The saddest thing was that he died without the Lord. 

In the middle of all this, as all those souls in hell were crying out, I asked the Lord, "_Oh Lord, please tell me, did this man know about you?  Did he know about your salvation?_"  The Lord sadly replied, "_*Yes Lupe, he knew about Me.  He accepted Me as his personal Savior, but he did not serve Me.*_"  Then I felt even more fear.  Luis cried louder and shouted, "_Lord it hurts!  It hurts!  Please have mercy on me!_"  He extended his hand again toward the Lord, but Jesus took my hand instead and we walked away from the flames.  The flames consuming Luis became more intense, and he cried louder, "_Have mercy on me!  Have mercy on me!!_"  He then disappeared in the flames. 

____________________
This is no joke.  If you die while in rebellion to Jesus Christ you will be in hell the moment you leave this earth.  Today is the day of Salvation.  Today!  Repent and call upon the Lord Jesus Christ to save you, to forgive you and commit your lives to Him!  He alone is worthy.  Hell is real.  You do not want to go there!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Exhibit #2 of Hollywood contracts with Satan
> ...


 
Of course Satan likes big butts and I cannot lie


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Another vision while there in hell - they testify this is true:

Revelations of Heaven and Hell by 7 Youths 7 Jovenes

As we continued walking with the Lord. I saw a very large column filled with worms.  Around it was a slide made of red-hot metal.  On the column was a brightly-lit billboard that could be seen from everywhere.  The billboard read, "*Welcome all liars and gossipers.*"  At the end of the slide was a small boiling lagoon.  It looked like burning brimstone.  Then I saw a totally-naked person come down the slide.  As they slid, their skin peeled off and stuck to the slide.  When they fell into the burning lagoon, their tongue expanded until it exploded and worms appeared in place of their tongue.  This began their torment.  The Word of God says in Psalm 73:18-19, "_Surely you set them in slippery places; you cast them down to destruction.  How are they brought into desolation, as in a moment! They are utterly consumed with terrors._"

After seeing this, we were taken back, out of Hell.  I just want to tell you that heaven and hell are even more real than this physical world that we know.  It is here where you decide which direction you want to go: to spend eternity with Jesus or to a burning hell.  The Lord kept saying to us, "_*Without holiness no man will see Me. Without holiness no man will see Me.*_"  (Hebrews 12:14) That is why I tell you the same thing now, "_*Without holiness you cannot see the Lord.*_"


______________________________________________________________________
*
From the Second Testimony.  It is written:  ........Without holiness no one will see the LORD.  The bible is very clear.  There is no difference between a born again witch and a witch who was never born again   - both practice the occult and serve Satan.  There is no difference between a born again liar and a person who lies and is not born again.  Both serve Satan.   There is no difference between a born again Drunkard and a drunkard who was never saved - both are living according to the flesh and will be cast into hell.  Once saved always saved is a lie.  Without holiness no one will see the LORD.  If you have backslidden?  Repent today.  Christ will forgive you.  Today is the day to return to the LORD. Tomorrow may be too late.  *


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> The proper ritual for a Soul Pact is to construct a letter denouncing any previous affiliations to any Gods, and declaring your allegience to the Underworld aka Hell and whomever you perceive to be its Gods, be it Satan, or Lilith, etc.  Also write what you hope to achieve through experiencing said Pact.
> 
> Read the letter aloud with a powerful voice, slice open your hand with your athame, sign your name in your own blood and burn the entire letter over a fire to ensure that that it meets its intended destination.
> 
> ...


Is this any guarantee that I will become a beautiful young women?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

The Third Testimony :

Revelations of Heaven and Hell by 7 Youths 7 Jovenes


- 3rd Testimony ---

_[Testimony by Sandra]_Let's go to the Word of the Lord in Matthew 10:28, "_Do not be afraid of those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul; but rather fear Him who is able to destroy both soul and body in hell._"

Whenever a soul arrives in hell, that person acquires a body of death.  The Lord Jesus took my hand and we began to go down through a very deep, dark tunnel that led to the center of the Earth.  We arrived at a place with several doors. One of them opened and we entered it with the Lord.  I would not let go of the Lord's hand, because I knew that if I did I would stay in hell forever.



Upon entering the door, I saw an enormous wall.  There were thousands of people hanging by their heads on hooks. Shackles bound their hands to the wall.  We also saw many thousands of people standing in the midst of flames all around. 

We went and stood in front of one of the flames, and it started to go down slowly.  Soon I could see a person inside. When he spoke, I could tell it was a man.  He was wearing a priest's garments, which were totally filthy and shredded.  Worms were slithering in and out all over his body.  He looked charred and burnt by the fire.  His eyes were gone and his flesh was melting and falling to the ground.  But after his flesh had all fallen off, it grew back, and the whole process started again. 

When he saw Jesus he cried, "_Lord, have mercy on me! Have mercy on me!  Please let me out of here for just a moment!  Just a minute!_"  On the man's chest was a metal plate with the words, "*I am here for robbery.*" 

When Jesus came close, He asked the man, "_*What is your name?*_"  The man answered, "_Andrew; my name is Andrew, Lord._"  The Lord asked him, "_*How long you have been here?*_"  Andrew answered, "_I have been here for a very long time._"  The man began to tell his story.  He said he had the responsibility of collecting tithes and organizing the distribution of money to the poor in his Catholic church.  However, he would steal the money instead.  With eyes full of compassion, the Lord asked him, "_*Andrew, have you ever heard the gospel?*_"  Andrew replied, "_Yes Lord, there was a Christian woman who went to the church and preached the gospel once, but I didn't want to accept it.  I didn't want to believe it then, but I believe it now!  Now I believe that this is real!  Please Lord, take me out of here, even for just one moment!_" 

As he was speaking, worms were crawling into his eye sockets, exiting his ears, and entering again through his mouth.  He tried to pull them off with his hands but couldn’t.  He was shouting horribly and kept begging God for mercy.  He kept asking Jesus to take him out of there.  Even worse, demons were tormenting him by constantly stabbing him with their spears.  The demons looked just like one of the toy dolls that we have here on earth called, "The Jordanos."  I saw those dolls in hell, but they were not dolls anymore; they were alive and demonic.  They were about 3 feet tall and had very sharp teeth.  Blood came out of their mouths and their eyes were completely red. 

They were stabbing Andrew with all their might, as well as all those who were in these parts of hell.  When I saw this, I asked the Lord how it was possible for a doll on earth to look exactly like those demons.  The Lord told me that they were spirits of sadness.



As we continued, we saw thousands of people in torment.  Whenever a soul saw the Lord, they reached out toward Him with their skinny hands.  I noticed a woman that started to shout when she saw Jesus.  She screamed, "_Lord, please have mercy on me!  Take me out of this place!_"  She was suffering greatly, and extended her hands toward the Lord.  She kept begging Him to take her out of there even for just one second.  She was totally naked and covered with mud.  Her hair was filthy and worms were slithering up and down her body.  She tried to take them off with her hands, but every time she scraped some away they would multiply.  The worms were about 6-8 inches long.  The Word of the Lord says in Mark 9:44, "_Where their worm never ceases and the fire is not put out_".

________________
If you read the entire testimony of Testimony three you'll learn that the woman referred to in above story told the reason she was in hell.  Her sin was fornication.  
_________________
The bible is clear - no fornicator can enter the kingdom of heaven.  If you are born again and are committing the sin of fornication - you will be in hell - if you do not turn from this sin and live holy unto the LORD.  If you are not born again and are committing the sin of fornication - you will be in hell - if you do not repent and call upon the Lord Jesus Christ to save you and become a born again Christian.  See Romans 10:9,10.   For some reading this - this could be the final warning.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 10, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Another vision while there in hell - they testify this is true:
> 
> Revelations of Heaven and Hell by 7 Youths 7 Jovenes




Jeri; you should pick up Dante's Inferno - it is the source of the tale retold by these children.

Inferno Collins Classics - Dante Alighieri - Google Books

Of course once you realize they are paraphrasing a 14th century text, it will be hard to accept that they had a vision. Even so, you should read Inferno and the entire Divine Comedy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Then there is the story of this man who refused Christ and ended up in a deadly car accident.  Now he is in hell. 

Revelations of Heaven and Hell by 7 Youths 7 Jovenes



We continued walking and the Lord showed me a man. I could only see him from his waist up. I then started to have a vision of how he died.  His name was Rogelio.  He was sitting in his car when a person came up to him and preached the gospel to him and gave him a Bible.  But Rogelio ignored the person's warning and continued on his way, not knowing that a few minutes later his car would have an accident.  It fell into a ravine, and he died shortly after. 

The moment his car crashed, the Bible opened to Revelation 21:8, "_As for the cowardly, however, and the unbelieving, and the depraved, the murderers, the immoral, those practicing magic arts, and idolaters, and all liars—their lot is in the lake that burns with fire and sulfur.  This is the second death._"  When Rogelio read this verse, he died and arrived in hell. 

He had only been there one month and still had some flesh on his face.  However, he was suffering like everyone else.  At first, he did not know why he was in hell.  I think that when that Christian approached his car, it was the only and last chance for him to accept the Lord Jesus, the same way that many have had the opportunity to accept Him.  Today, I invite you to open your heart to Jesus. He alone is the Way, the Truth, and the Life. (John 14:6) Only through Him can we be saved and enter the Kingdom of Heaven. (Acts 4:12) The Lord also asks us to follow His ways in holiness and honor.  God bless you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Here is the Fourth Testimony:

Revelations of Heaven and Hell by 7 Youths 7 Jovenes


We then moved far away from there and arrived at a place with giant doors.  As we approached them, they opened for us.  On the other side we saw a giant cavern.  As I looked up I saw different color lights moving like a cloud of smoke.  Suddenly, we heard music—salsa, ballenato, rock, and different kinds of popular music that people listen to on the radio.  The Lord motioned with His hand, and we saw millions and millions of people hung with chains by their hands.  They were jumping wildly over the fire.

The Lord looked at us and said, "_*Look, these are the wages of the dancers.*_"  They had to jump wildly up and down to the beat of the music.  If salsa was playing, they had to jump to its beat; if any other kind of music was playing, they had to jump to that its beat.  They could never stop jumping.  But worse than that, their shoes had 6-inch spikes on the bottom.  When they jumped, the spikes pierced their feet. They never had a moment's rest.  When someone tried to stop, demons immediately came up and stabbed them with spears and cursed them saying, "_Praise him!  This is your kingdom now! Praise Satan!  Praise him!  You can't stop! Praise him!  Praise him!  You have to praise him!  You have to jump! You have to dance!  You cannot stop for one second!_"

It is unfortunate that many of the people there were Christians who knew the Lord, but were in nightclubs when they died.  You may be asking, "_Where does it say in the Bible that it is wrong to dance?_"  In James 4:4 the Word of God says, "_Do you not realize, you adulteresses, that friendship with the world is enmity toward God?  Therefore, whoever determines to be a friend of the world becomes God's enemy._"  Also, in 1 John 2:15-17 it says, "_Neither love the world nor the things in the world.  Whoever loves the world has not the Father's love in his heart, because everything in the world, the passions of the flesh, the desires of the eyes, and the proud display of life have their origin not from the Father but from the world.  And the world with its lust passes away, but he who does the will of God remains for ever._"  Remember, the world will pass away; all this will perish, but the one who does the will of God stands forever.

My friends and brothers, while leaving that place, we saw what looked like bridges that divided hell into different sections of torment.  We saw a spirit walking over a footbridge.  It looked just like a doll that people have on earth; people call them Treasure Trolls.  They have different color hair, with an old man's face but a child's body, and no sexual parts.  Their eyes are full of evil.  The Lord explained that they are spirits of loss.  This spirit had a spear in his hands and was walking pompously on the footbridge, like a queen or a pretty runway model.

As he walked, he stabbed people down below with his spear.  He cursed them saying, "_Remember the day you were outside a Christian church and you did not want to go in?  Remember the day they preached to you and you did not want to listen?  Remember the day they gave you a gospel tract and you threw it away?_"  The lost souls tried to cover the areas where their ears used to be.  They replied to the demon, "_Shut up!  Shut up!  Don't tell me anymore!  I don't want to know more! Shut up!_"  However, the evil spirit enjoyed it because of the pain it caused them.



We continued walking with the Lord.  While looking at a large group of people, we noticed that one man was shouting louder than any of the others who were burning there.  He was crying, "_Father, Father, have mercy on me!_"  The Lord was not going to stop to look at him, but when He heard "_Father_" He trembled and turned around.  Jesus looked at him and said, "_*Father?  You call Me Father? No, I am not your Father and neither are you My son.  If you were My son, you would*_



_*now be with Me in the Kingdom of Heaven.  You are sons of your father the devil.*_"  Immediately, a blanket of fire came up and completely covered the man’s body.

The Lord told us the story of the man's life.  The man called Him “Father” because he had once known Him.  He used to go to church and listen to God through His Word, and he had received many promises from God.  So we asked, "_What happened Lord?  So, why is he here?_"  The Lord replied, "_*He was living a double life; he lived one way at home, and another at church.  He thought in his heart, 'Well, there is no one that lives close to me, not the pastor or any other brother, so I can do whatever I want.'  But he forgot that the eyes of the Lord are set on all our ways, and that no one can lie or hide from the Lord.*_"

The Word of the Lord tells us, _"Don't lie to yourselves; God cannot be deceived.  Because everything a man sows, the same he will harvest."_  (Galatians 6:7) This man was suffering a thousand times worse than the others.  He was receiving a double condemnation—one for his sins, and one for thinking he could deceive the Lord.
_______________
  Click the link to read the entire testimony for each one - there is more to read on each testimony.  If you are going to reject Jesus Christ and live for Satan than you should at least give yourself the opportunity to see what is going to happen to you after you die and leave this earth.  Right?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

The Fifth testimony:

Revelations of Heaven and Hell by 7 Youths 7 Jovenes


We saw two men inside one of the prison cells. Each of them had daggers in their hands and were stabbing the other.  They were saying to each other, "_You cursed wretch!  It's because of you that I'm here!  You made me come here because you blinded me to the truth and didn't let me recognize the Lord!  You didn't let me receive Him!  Many times I had the chance and you didn't let me accept Him!  That is why I'm here, tormented day and night!_"

Through a vision, the Lord showed us their lives on earth.  We saw them in a bar together.  An argument started that led to a fight.  They were already drunk.  One of them took a broken bottle and the other pulled out a knife.  They fought until each of them was mortally wounded and died.  The two men were doomed to repeat that scenario forever.  They were also tormented by the memory that they had been best friends on earth, like brothers in their love for each other.

_I want to tell you today, there is just one real friend, and His name is Jesus of Nazareth.  He is the real friend.  He is the Faithful Friend who is with you every moment.
_
As we continued walking, we saw a woman inside another cell. She was rolling around in the mud.  Her hair was messed up and full of mud.  Inside the same cell was a large, fat snake.  It moved close to her, surrounded her body, and went inside of her starting at her lower parts.  She was forced to have sexual contact with the snake.  In that place, all the men and women who lived in fornication were forced to repeat it there.  However, they had to do it with snakes covered with 6-inch spikes.  The snake destroyed her body every time it went inside her.  She cried out to the Lord and asked Him to stop it.  She did not want to suffer anymore. "_Make it stop!  I won't do it again!  Please!  Make it stop!_" she begged the Lord, as the snake went inside and destroyed her body over and over again.

We tried to cover our ears to her cries but we could still hear her.  We then tried even harder to cover our ears, but it didn't help.  We said to the Lord, "_Please Lord, we don't want to see and hear this anymore!  Please!_"  The Lord said, "_*It is necessary that you see this, so you can tell the others, because My people are being destroyed; My people are ignoring the true salvation, the true road to salvation.*_"

We continued walking and saw a giant lake with thousands and thousands of people in the midst of flames.  They waved their hands asking for help, but there were many demons flying over that place.  The demons used spears with S-curved spearheads to hurt the people burning in the lake.  The demons mocked and cursed them saying, "_You cursed wretch!  Now you must worship Satan!  Praise him! Praise him as you did while you were on earth!_"  There were thousands and thousands of people.  We were so frightened; we felt that if we did not hold onto the Lord's hand we would be left in that horrifying place.  We were terrified by the things we were feeling.

In the distance we saw a man who was standing up and in very great pain and agony.  Two demons were flying over him tormenting him.  They would dig their spears into his body and take out his ribs.  They also continually ridiculed him.  Even further, the Lord showed me that he was tormented by constantly worrying about the family he had left behind on earth.  The man didn't want his family to arrive in that same place of torment.  He was worried because he never gave them the message of salvation.  He was tormented because he remembered that they once had a chance to receive the message.  He had a responsibility to give the message to his family, but he chose to ignore it, and now he was worried about his sons and his wife.

The torment continued as the demons cut off his arms, and he fell into the burning mud.  Because of the pain from the burning mud, he squirmed around like a worm.  His flesh fell from his bones because of the heat.  He then started to slither like a snake to try to get out of there.  But every time he tried to get out, the demons pushed him back and he went deeper into the mud.

We then saw a number of demons in one place.  Something caught my attention; I noticed that one of the demons was missing a wing.  I asked the Lord, "_Lord, why is that demon missing one wing?_"  The Lord replied, "_*That demon was sent up to earth for one purpose. But he did not accomplish his mission, and was cast back to hell by one of the servants of God.  Then Satan came and punished him, and cut off one of his wings.*_"  Then we understood that as Christians we have all authority and power in the name of Jesus to cast out all demons and principalities.

Dear friends who are listening to these words right now, this testimony is not for condemnation, but salvation, so you can test yourself and see the condition of your heart before the Lord.  This is so that you can change your ways, for salvation and not for condemnation.  Right now, lift your heart before the Lord and confess your sins, so that if the Lord came at this moment you could go with Him, instead of go to that place of torment where there is crying and gnashing of teeth.  There you will clearly understand why Jesus paid such a high price on Calvary's Cross.

We saw many people in hell who didn’t know why they were there.  Their lives were full of activities that they didn't think were sinful.  Dear friend, test yourself!  Do not think that lying, stealing, and being conceded are okay things to do!  These are all sins before the eyes of the Lord!  Dear brothers, turn away and stop doing these things!  I'm giving you this message so you can stop willfully sinning, and look even more to the face of the Lord.


___________________
*
Do you know where you would be if you were to die in your sleep tonight?  Would you go to heaven or hell?  Do you realize that there is not a single person that has ever been appointed to rule with Satan in hell?  That it is a lie and that the truth is the people who believed that lie and ended in hell are now suffering eternal torments!   Do not believe the lies of Satan!  Believe the Word of God and be saved! *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Another vision while there in hell - they testify this is true:
> ...



No it isn't.  These young people are not telling any "tale" - they are testifying to the world what the LORD showed them so that the world could be warned.  Many people have been given visions of hell - these children are not the only ones - and they all have testimonies of seeing the same horrific scenes.  So what?   It proves their visions are authentic for those who do not have the Spirit of God to confirm it for them.  I am baptized in the Holy Spirit and I can tell you these young people are speaking the truth.  This is not any fairy tale.  This is reality and those who do not heed the warning will wish they did one day.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

The Sixth Testimony:


As we continued to walk with the Lord, He showed us all the people there: the idol worshipers, those who used and practiced witchcraft, the immoral, adulterers, liars, and homosexuals.  We were very frightened; the only thing we wanted to do was leave.  But Jesus kept saying that it was necessary for us to see, so we could tell others so they might believe.

We continued with Jesus, holding His hand even tighter.  We came to a section that really made an impression on me.  We saw a young man, 23 years old, suspended waist-high in the middle of a fire.  We couldn't see exactly what his torment was, but the number 666 was engraved on him.  He also had a metal plate on his chest that read, "*I am here for being normal*."  When he saw Jesus, he extended his hand toward Jesus begging for mercy.  The Word of God says in Proverbs 14:12, "_There is a way that seems right to a person, but its end is the way of death._"

When we read the plate that said, "*I am here for being normal,*" we asked the Lord, "_Lord, why!?  Is it possible for a person to come to this place for that reason?_"  Then Jesus asked him, "_*Andrew, why are you here in this place?*_"  He answered, "_Jesus, when I was on earth, I thought that just killing and stealing were sins. That is why I never tried to get close to You._"  In Psalms 9:17 it says, "_The wicked shall be turned into hell, all the heathen that forget God._"

Andrew made a big mistake by classifying sins, like many people do today.  The Bible is very clear when it says that the wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life. (Romans 6:23)  Furthermore, when the Bible talks about sin, it never classifies sins; they are all just sins.  Andrew had the chance to know and accept Jesus, but he didn't take the opportunity that God had given to him.  Maybe he had a thousand opportunities to know the Lord, but he never wanted to know Him, and that is the reason he is there.  Then a large blanket of fire covered his body and we never saw him again.






We continued walking with Jesus.  In the distance we saw something falling, like chunks of something.  When we got closer, we realized that they were people who were falling into hell at that moment—people that had just died on earth without having accepted Jesus Christ in their hearts; they were just arriving in hell.

We saw a young man. Many demons ran toward him and began to destroy his body.  Immediately, his body began to be filled with worms.  He shouted, "_No!  What is this? Stop!  I don't want to be here!  Stop it!  This must be a dream!  Take me out of here!_"  He didn't even know that he was dead, and that he had died without Jesus in his heart.  The demons were ridiculing him and torturing his body.  Then the number 666 appeared on his forehead, and a metal plate appeared on his chest.  Even though we couldn't see the reason that he was in hell, we knew for certain that he would never get out.

The Lord told us that the torments of all these people in hell would be even greater on the Day of Judgment.  If they are suffering in such a terrible and horrifying way now, I can't imagine how they will suffer after the Day of the Judgment.

We didn't see any children there.  We only saw thousands and thousands of young people, men, and women of many nationalities.  Nevertheless, in hell there are no nationalities or social classes; all are there to be tormented and punished.  There was one thing that they all wanted, and that was a chance to get out, for just a second. They also wanted to have one drop of water to refresh their tongues, as in the story of the rich man in the Bible. (Luke 16:19)  But this was no longer possible. They chose where they wanted to spend eternity.  They decided to spend it without God.  God never sends anyone to hell; everyone is there because of their own deeds.  In Galatians 6:7 it says, "_Make no mistake, God will not be mocked.  What a person sows, he will reap._"

Today you have a great opportunity to change your eternal destiny.  Jesus is still available today, and the Bible says that while we have life we also have hope.  Today you have life. Don't miss this opportunity; it might be your last one.

God bless you.
_______________
Each testimony is a portion of what was told - read the entire testimony of each on on the link above.   Thank you for reading.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 10, 2015)

I have to make a correction.  There are 6 Testimonies. Not 7.   Please read all 7 testimonies about hell and make up your mind to serve Jesus Christ today.  I pray the Holy Spirit touches your hearts and that you decide to follow Christ today.


----------



## n0spam4me (Feb 10, 2015)

The whole image is that eternal suffering awaits anyone who questions God's infinite love. That's the message we're brought up with, isn't it? Believe or die! Thank you, forgiving Lord, for all those options. - - - Bill Hicks

I concur Bill, I most certainly do......


----------



## teddyearp (Feb 10, 2015)

Jeremiah, interesting thread.  However towards these last couple of pages you are sounding a lot like Parture.  Are you saying that you are totally pure and without any sin whatsoever?  What is scripturaly pure?  And what about Paul's 'thorn in his side' he talked about in 2 Chor?

Now when it comes to the music business and the Illuminati, don't you know that all those 'signs' they throw around are only for 'fun'?  The Illuminati, if it exists, was created by Adam Weishaupt.  I noticed in one of your other threads about it, you linked John Todd.  I was exposed to his early work almost thirty years ago.  Listening to his testimony still sometimes gives me goosebumps. Because all the symbolism he talked about was right in front of our eyes everywhere then and even more so now.  But as I've grown, I realized that if that is the case, why bother with anything?  Why vote at all?  No, now I take it inside and just kind of watch and say, hmmmm.  After all, it is all just a coincidence, right?  Nothing to it at all.  The patriots are going to Hell, hehe.

And if the Illuminati exists and I was a member, the person I would want to expose it would be Alex Jones and the website would be infowars.com. Does that make sense to you? 

Please let me know the answers to my question in my first paragraph.

God bless.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Jeremiah, interesting thread.  However towards these last couple of pages you are sounding a lot like Parture.  Are you saying that you are totally pure and without any sin whatsoever?  What is scripturaly pure?  And what about Paul's 'thorn in his side' he talked about in 2 Chor?
> 
> Now when it comes to the music business and the Illuminati, don't you know that all those 'signs' they throw around are only for 'fun'?  The Illuminati, if it exists, was created by Adam Weishaupt.  I noticed in one of your other threads about it, you linked John Todd.  I was exposed to his early work almost thirty years ago.  Listening to his testimony still sometimes gives me goosebumps. Because all the symbolism he talked about was right in front of our eyes everywhere then and even more so now.  But as I've grown, I realized that if that is the case, why bother with anything?  Why vote at all?  No, now I take it inside and just kind of watch and say, hmmmm.  After all, it is all just a coincidence, right?  Nothing to it at all.  The patriots are going to Hell, hehe.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what you mean?   Yes, John Todd was a Christian. Was he perfect?  No.  Did he backslide once?  Yes, I believe he did but I believe he came back to the LORD and is in heaven today.  Most definitely.

I do not know what to think about Alex Jones except that he probably works for them - yes - the Jesuits - he seems to be leaning that way to me.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is some more interesting news, Teddy.  Did you hear about Eminem outing the Illuminati in his music?  It does appear he is trying to break away from them - this is a video I found on suggesting he may have become a born again Christian.  I do not know if that is true or not.


----------



## guno (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This video has some of the most shocking footage you will ever see concerning Hollywood stars who have signed their name in blood for a contract with the devil.  It is admitted by at least one star on this video that he sold his soul to Satan.  Another warns it isn't worth it - to sign your name in blood for a contract with the devil - that she has witnessed so much - her words are chilling - there is more video footage of Michael Jackson telling his audience about how the music industry has treated him and that Tommy Mottola is a devil.  He tells his audience that he was leaving Sony and would own half of it when he left.  He only had two more songs to do for them and he was free.  And shortly after?  Michael Jackson died - with his sister claiming he was murdered. Was he?  Was the rumors about him true or was it part of a very clever plot to keep him in line?  There is a song on this video he sings trying to let the world know what was really happening to him.  It is the first time I have ever heard this information about Michael Jackson. I was shocked.  And there are many more musicians who are examined in this video.  See for yourself and note the Scriptures the maker of this video gives which clearly proves that God has an enemy and his name is Satan.  The truth is people must wake up and realize that this world is in a spiritual warfare and selling your soul to the devil without repentance and turning from him is a one way ticket to hell and eternal torment.  Is it worth it?  No.  Ten thousand times no.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> ...


----------



## guno (Feb 12, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> You funny





rightwinger said:


> You funny



in a crazy sort of way


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2015)

Eminem was known to be a musician that refused to go along with the endorsing of homosexuality.  There are rumors that the Music industry has used a double that is gay friendly and has pretended to be him in performances.  His fans noticed straight away that it was not Eminem and wondered if he had been murdered and they used a replacement.  They had adopted a name for the one performing in his name - as "Partial Mathers".  I think they probably used the impersonator to send him a message that they could get away with it - with or without his permission.  I think he is still alive but fighting against the Illuminati because he didn't realize the price they were going to require of him.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2015)

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > This video has some of the most shocking footage you will ever see concerning Hollywood stars who have signed their name in blood for a contract with the devil.  It is admitted by at least one star on this video that he sold his soul to Satan.  Another warns it isn't worth it - to sign your name in blood for a contract with the devil - that she has witnessed so much - her words are chilling - there is more video footage of Michael Jackson telling his audience about how the music industry has treated him and that Tommy Mottola is a devil.  He tells his audience that he was leaving Sony and would own half of it when he left.  He only had two more songs to do for them and he was free.  And shortly after?  Michael Jackson died - with his sister claiming he was murdered. Was he?  Was the rumors about him true or was it part of a very clever plot to keep him in line?  There is a song on this video he sings trying to let the world know what was really happening to him.  It is the first time I have ever heard this information about Michael Jackson. I was shocked.  And there are many more musicians who are examined in this video.  See for yourself and note the Scriptures the maker of this video gives which clearly proves that God has an enemy and his name is Satan.  The truth is people must wake up and realize that this world is in a spiritual warfare and selling your soul to the devil without repentance and turning from him is a one way ticket to hell and eternal torment.  Is it worth it?  No.  Ten thousand times no.
> ...



Are you attempting to pretend that you do not know who Satan is, Guno?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > New England made a deal with the devil himself to win that game
> ...



why wonder-----ALL INFORMATION is contained in the Koran-----ask your local Imam


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2015)

Rosie, off topic question - did you know that Sami Al Arian was deported last week?   Yes.  It's true.  He's gone.  Free as a bird.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2015)

teddyearp said:


> Jeremiah, interesting thread.  However towards these last couple of pages you are sounding a lot like Parture.  Are you saying that you are totally pure and without any sin whatsoever?  What is scripturaly pure?  And what about Paul's 'thorn in his side' he talked about in 2 Chor?
> 
> Now when it comes to the music business and the Illuminati, don't you know that all those 'signs' they throw around are only for 'fun'?  The Illuminati, if it exists, was created by Adam Weishaupt.  I noticed in one of your other threads about it, you linked John Todd.  I was exposed to his early work almost thirty years ago.  Listening to his testimony still sometimes gives me goosebumps. Because all the symbolism he talked about was right in front of our eyes everywhere then and even more so now.  But as I've grown, I realized that if that is the case, why bother with anything?  Why vote at all?  No, now I take it inside and just kind of watch and say, hmmmm.  After all, it is all just a coincidence, right?  Nothing to it at all.  The patriots are going to Hell, hehe.
> 
> ...



Paul was suffering an affliction from Satan.  He wasn't living in sin.  If I sin, I repent.  That is what we should all do, Teddy.  As for Parture?  Who is that?


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Rosie, off topic question - did you know that Sami Al Arian was deported last week?   Yes.  It's true.  He's gone.  Free as a bird.



no ----I did not know----they should keep an eye on him anyway------the policy of the USA is very liberal----it is just
the way we are---------we are not going to tie him up in a cage and burn him to death


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 12, 2015)

Could we please go to the thread seeing as it is up and discuss it?  It's called Boycotting Walmart and Sam's Club.  Thanks!  (I want you to read the details - make a comment - Vent! )


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> teddyearp said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah, interesting thread.  However towards these last couple of pages you are sounding a lot like Parture.  Are you saying that you are totally pure and without any sin whatsoever?  What is scripturaly pure?  And what about Paul's 'thorn in his side' he talked about in 2 Chor?
> ...



I have to disagree with you on Jones leaning towards the jesuits.People here say all the time that he doesnt talk about Israel and the vatican and stuff like that.well they are clueless and have obviously not listened to Jones that much the people  that i see who do acknowledge how corrupt our government is  that say that about him because I have heard him quite a few times while listening to him talk about how the vatican and israel are in control of world events and how they are immune to prosecution.Doesnt sound like someone to me leaning towards the jesuits.

I am skeptical of him myself though because I know someone here said they tried to get his radio show to talk about how cops killed his dogs for no reason at all and he had no interest in covering it but more importantly,what made me have my doubts about him though more than anything else is he made up lies about Bill Cooper who was the initial person that exposed 9/11 being an inside job.He said he was an alcoholic and things like that which was not true at all.

Cooper got murdered by our government for exposing the truth about 9/11.They leave jones completely alone though.seems like if Jones was really for the people like he says he is,they would kill him off as well just like they did cooper.the american sheople always go on like nothing happens when they kill someone like cooper so why wouldnt they kill Jones as well? I dont trust him but it makes no sense that he would be working for the jesuits when he is always exposing them all the time contrary to the people that say he doesnt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Eminem was known to be a musician that refused to go along with the endorsing of homosexuality.  There are rumors that the Music industry has used a double that is gay friendly and has pretended to be him in performances.  His fans noticed straight away that it was not Eminem and wondered if he had been murdered and they used a replacement.  They had adopted a name for the one performing in his name - as "Partial Mathers".  I think they probably used the impersonator to send him a message that they could get away with it - with or without his permission.  I think he is still alive but fighting against the Illuminati because he didn't realize the price they were going to require of him.



Is Eminem dead now as well? that one i did not know about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Could we please go to the thread seeing as it is up and discuss it?  It's called Boycotting Walmart and Sam's Club.  Thanks!  (I want you to read the details - make a comment - Vent! )


I'll post on that later but for right now I will say that yeah,I always tell people dont shop at those places,shop at k mart.I wonder how much longer k mart will stay around.I see some around cities near me but the one right down the street from me was shut down a couple years ago.I just hope the others dont follow it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 13, 2015)

I do not believe he is but I read one site where his fans believe something has happened to him.  They say it does not sound like the same person - does not look like the same person (exactly) and they are making accusations they created a double for him.  I never watched him closely to know what he looked like or his voice really.  So I have no idea, 9/11. 

I wonder does that kind of thing happen?  Is it possible?   How could they manage it - except perhaps by plastic surgery, a willing person who would do such a thing?  I really have no idea.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I do not believe he is but I read one site where his fans believe something has happened to him.  They say it does not sound like the same person - does not look like the same person (exactly) and they are making accusations they created a double for him.  I never watched him closely to know what he looked like or his voice really.  So I have no idea, 9/11.
> 
> I wonder does that kind of thing happen?  Is it possible?   How could they manage it - except perhaps by plastic surgery, a willing person who would do such a thing?  I really have no idea.


yeah really makes you wonder.I dont put anything past our government what they are capable of.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 13, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > teddyearp said:
> ...



Thank you for the information, 9/11.  I vaguely remember the name Cooper but nothing about him.  As for Jones?  He's still on the air and that alone is suspicious.   As for the Jesuits?  They are very clever - they have operatives (according to ex - Jesuit Alberto Rivera) who pretend to be attacking the Jesuits and Vatican and the others know who he is so they leave him alone because he is getting an audience for a future agenda they have.  So I wouldn't count anything out.  If Cooper was the real deal ( as ex - Jesuit Alberto Rivera and ex Druid priest and Illuminati member John Todd was most definitely the real deal ) then Jones trying to discredit him gives you your answer.  You can't trust him.  Doesn't matter what part of the picture he fits into - it all ties back to the Roman Vatican in my belief.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 13, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe he is but I read one site where his fans believe something has happened to him.  They say it does not sound like the same person - does not look like the same person (exactly) and they are making accusations they created a double for him.  I never watched him closely to know what he looked like or his voice really.  So I have no idea, 9/11.
> ...



I never thought about the government doing it - I was thinking about the music moguls out in Hollywood who are said to be willing to commit murder to sell more records.  I suppose if Eminem were not willing to go along with the move towards homosexualizing Hollywood - rap music, movies, etc would possibly face anything - including keeping them alive through another person.  I just do not see how it would be possible.  Although I think one person I am very suspicious about is the actress who played a role with Tom Cruise years ago.  She suddenly disappeared back in 2010 - cannot remember her name - then no movies for past 5 years when her rule was to do at least 2 films a year I believe - then I saw a photo of a woman claiming to be her and she was indeed introduced to be her but she does not look anything like her.  Very strange and so I heard she was set to do movie in 2012 but then suddenly?  No release.  Then they find someone else to play part of a sequel for movie Brigitte Jones and the original actress - who now looks completely different - turned down that part? I don't believe it.  Far more likely she is not capable of acting on the level the other actress did - doesn't sound like her and the world would know something was up.    If anyone is an imposter it would have to be that woman.  What happened to the real actress?  I do not know but I don't believe that is her.  I cannot think of her name. She is a blonde and played opposite Tom Cruise in a movie years ago.  She seemed like a very sweet girl.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 13, 2015)

Sell your soul for a few decades of success at the cost of trillions of years of suffering? Anyone wanting to do that should be allowed to. Last thing we want is anyone that stupid in heaven.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeri, you know I like you, but you are nutty crazy about all of this unreality that you think is real.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> This video has some of the most shocking footage you will ever see concerning Hollywood stars who have signed their name in blood for a contract with the devil.  It is admitted by at least one star on this video that he sold his soul to Satan.  Another warns it isn't worth it - to sign your name in blood for a contract with the devil - that she has witnessed so much - her words are chilling - there is more video footage of Michael Jackson telling his audience about how the music industry has treated him and that Tommy Mottola is a devil.  He tells his audience that he was leaving Sony and would own half of it when he left.  He only had two more songs to do for them and he was free.  And shortly after?  Michael Jackson died - with his sister claiming he was murdered. Was he?  Was the rumors about him true or was it part of a very clever plot to keep him in line?  There is a song on this video he sings trying to let the world know what was really happening to him.  It is the first time I have ever heard this information about Michael Jackson. I was shocked.  And there are many more musicians who are examined in this video.  See for yourself and note the Scriptures the maker of this video gives which clearly proves that God has an enemy and his name is Satan.  The truth is people must wake up and realize that this world is in a spiritual warfare and selling your soul to the devil without repentance and turning from him is a one way ticket to hell and eternal torment.  Is it worth it?  No.  Ten thousand times no.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> ...




I just now took the tiem to watch that video and wow,some great stuff in there Jeremiah.Thanks for posting that video.

 Its a shame more people wont take the time to watch it because there is a lot of information in there I had no idea about.  I am not religious or anything and regardless if people are believers or non beliveers in the devil and god like myself,they should all take a look at this informative video.

I dont believe in a higher power,that that there is a god that created the universe and that kind of stuff and this guy goes a little overboard at times but that doesnt take away the fact that its obvious the Illuminati murdered Michael Jackson.I dont know what this guys obsession is over Beyonce the way he went on and on about her like he did.He should have talked less about her and more about michale jacksons murder.

Wow I never knew all that stuff how Jackson was trying to break free of sony and that was why they murdered him.incredible stuff there.too bad more people wont take the time to watch it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jeri, you know I like you, but you are nutty crazy about all of this unreality that you think is real.



Dude you didnt watch the video.thats a mistake.I myself am not religious and into this satan/god thing like she is and I dont believe in a higher power or anything like that .I chalk up our existance and how the world got here to evolution.

The presenter of this video kinda hurts his credibility with all his satan talk and everything but that doesnt take away the fact there is overwhelming proof out there that there are some very powerful evil people in hollywood and in the music industry that target kids like michale jackson at a young age and control them and when they try and get out of it like jackson was trying to,they are murdered.

just watch the first 20 minutes of it or so,you'll here jackson making a speech how he is talking about leaving sony after he does one more album and will acquire 50% ownership of sony when he gets out.He was murdered shortly after that.The man he calls the devil was the head of sony and he was one evil corrupt man and that guy is still alive but Jackson is not.Not hard to connect the dots together.

I remember when Michale Jackson was murdered,how janet spoke how she thought he was murdered.I didnt pay much attention to it at the time or ever look into it but now that I have,its pretty obvious she was talling the truth as you will see if you just take the time to watch the first 20 minutes of the video.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 13, 2015)

What you are describing is the darker side of commerce.

Evil, evil people in business lurk to steal $$$ or sex or pride or even life from the unwary.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Is this more of that 'star whacking' nonsense? Gotta feel sorry for someone like Quaid. He had it all before mental illness hit.
> 
> In any event, there's no such thing as "satan" and no way I'll watch a 40 minute video about it.



see thats a mistake not taking the time to watch this.Okay I agree with you that there is no such thing as a satan or god  or anything and this guy does go overboard at times in this video however that doesnt take away the facts that talented kids like michael jackson are targeted at a very young age and are promised wealth and fame if they do their bidding for them.

see you can sell your soul away just not in the sense that everyone thinks about as we have been taught in bible classes and in hollywood films as well.Not in a religious way but in a spiritual way.There is a difference in the  two.You've heard the old saying-He has the fighting spirt. well they are not talking spirit as in the literall  sense obviously,they are talking in the same sense like-thats the spirit.see? a difference there.

you can become evil without there being a god and devil you know. murdering or stealing something is evil. when they say sell your soul.well what it really means is having your mind corrupt and do the evil bidding of others. Jackson had experienced that his whole life and wanted no further part of it so they killed him.

Okay dont watch the entire 40 minutes of it.the last 20 minute he taks way to much about Beyonce anyways.just watch the first 20 minutes of it.Ignore all the quotes he mentions from the bible but listen to the facts about how Jackson was targeted at a young age in hollywood and how they corrupted his mind and when he wanted out,they murdered him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> What you are describing is the darker side of commerce.
> 
> Evil, evil people in business lurk to steal $$$ or sex or pride or even life from the unwary.



well I agree with you on that but there is indeed an evil organization out there that is for real called the Illuminati. Stanley Kubriak was murdered for exposing them in his film starring tom cruise and nicole kidman EYES WIDE SHUT,throwing hints out how they operate and he of course was murdered later on for exposing that.

same with Jackson.when He wanted out of the Illuminati and wanted no part of them anymore,they murdered him.I remember how the facts of the case did not add up to the explanation given by authorities.a lot like JFK and vince foster as well.lol


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 13, 2015)

OK, outta here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Thats a good point.wow I wasnt aware of how they have operatives who pretend like they are attacking them but they are really working for them but they know who he really is so they leave him alone.makes sense though.Jones sure is very clever.

He really makes you convinced that he is trying to do something about it telling you the things that the media is not telling but the fact that he  made up slanderous lies about cooper and he is still alive speaks for itself.

Its no wonder that all we hear about is that jones was the one that exposed 9/11 when it was REALLY cooper that did.they want to make it look like you can trust jones.Man jones is one clever guy.He sure had me fooled this whole time.

I really enjoy talking to you because while we disagree on religion,at the same time,I still learn a lot from you.Like it wasnt till this year when you posted that video on how the NFL is rigged,that I really began to understand how corrupt the NFL and college sports really are. I had suspecions that some games were rigged but I had no idea it had been going on since at least the early 2000's.Makes sense though why these days so many superbowls are close where in the old days you had a lot of blowouts.advertisers get scared the viewers will leave and not see their ads if its a blowout. they can have a blowouts happen sometimes like last year but they cant have them happen all the time.

also they dont always rig them for them to be close.Like this year before the season began i knew the game would be close cause the teams matched up so evenly with each other.But the superbowl a couple years ago with the ravens and niners,that video confirmed my suspecions that they had the blackout taking the momentum away from the ravens and giving it back to the niners cause the ravens were on the verge of blowing them out.

man these playoffs in college pro football are exactly what i suspected for so many years but had no proof of till  now,that they are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling that just like them,the outcomes have already been determined,only difference is that they dont always go the way they plan them is all.

oh and yeah,cooper unlike jones,was the real deal.He wrote a book exposing how deep the corruption in our government really goes called BEYOND A PALE HORSE.a great book everybody here should read.its so obvious he was murdered cause he was exposing the truth on 9/11.cause just two months later after he exposed it,was when he was murdered.

He always talked about the JFK assassination who was the shooter that fired the fatal head shot and things like that but they didnt care about him talking about that since that was so long ago.9/11 however though they did care being so recent which is why he was killed off just tow months later by corrupt police.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 13, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I will have to look up that book.  In the meantime, thanks for the reply - I watched the series on the NFL fix story and noted that they said the Feb 2008 Superbowl was one of those rare games that was not fixed and of course that was the year that the Giants beat the Patriots and Eli Manning caught the football on his helmet.   As for this last Superbowl, it was very disappointing for me because prior to the game I did not expect nor even consider that the teams own coach would make a bad play - whether intentional or not - that would lose the game for his own team - we will one day learn the truth of it I'm sure.  

That this man you are talking about Cooper was killed right after his book means he must have been on to something and they wanted to send a message to anyone else not to do what Cooper did.  Interesting title for a book.  Behold a Pale Horse.  I'll have to look it up.  Thanks again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Never been a fan of tom cruise so I avoid his movies so i wouldnt know who that might be unfortanately. speaking of tom cruise,have you ever seen the movie he starred in opposite his then wife nicole kidman called EYES WIDE SHUT? 

you should check it out sometime.evidence seems to indicate the director of that film Stanley Kubiak who directed the classic THE SHINING AND FULL METAL JACKET,was murdered for exposing the Illuminati in that film how they really operate.here is some info on it.

and you may be right,it might just be music moguls behind it,but its probably both knowing how corrupt our government really is.

i really like talking to you.again I dont agree with your posts on religion obviously however I learn a lot from you by watching your videos you post here.too bad more people wont take the time to watch them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 13, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > What you are describing is the darker side of commerce.
> ...



Michael Jackson had just announced he had two more songs to do for SONY and then he was free and would walk away with half the company. ( shortly afterwards he died)   I believe they must have wanted his half of SONY and also felt they would make a fortune off his death - by making his music sales soar once more - I noticed that they have been running Whitney Houston movies (that she played in such as Cinderella with Brandy starring in the movie) and the timing is interesting because her daughter is in a medically induced coma having drowned in a tub just as her mother was found.  When so many stars are claiming something is wrong - Randy Quaid, Michael Jackson, Eminem and other big stars there has to be something to it.  What possible motive could all these people have for saying something that was not true?   There has to be a motive and I do not see one.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 13, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I cannot think of the woman's name.  She was a blonde girl and used to make a lot of films.  Since the person who doesn't look like her has appeared (claiming plastic surgery I think) she has yet to make another film.  Still.  It seemed odd to me.  How they could get away with this I have no idea.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeri,here are the links I was telling you about on the movie  EYES WIDE SHUT where they talk about how filmmaker Kubriak was probably murdered for exposing the Illuminati in them. In that movie,you see satanic symbals in them,shortly after the movie was released,he died mysteriously.just a coincidence? i think not.Murdered just like michael jackson i would say.

Illuminati symbolism and analysis of Eyes Wide Shut - IlluminatiWatcher

Was Stanley Kubrick Killed By The Illuminati The Ghost Diaries



this is why jones had me fooled for so long cause here he is in this last video exposing them for murdering Kubriak as well.man jones is clever.Here is an interview jones had done with Kubriaks daughter.


did you watch the video? if you did,you noticed the Israel flag in the background being waved by someone there.I guarantee you it was one of jones's stooges paid off to do so.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



oh yeah,i thought that was strange how Whitney Houston died so early as well.wow never knew that about her daughter.Man how much more proof do people need here how corrupt hollwood and the government are? that they have celebritys murdered off?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 15, 2016)

I do find it interesting that both in (some) followers of Islam - as in the case of Saddam Hussein and in all cases, the Catholic Jesuit Extreme Oath they do sign their names in blood.  This is more evidence to the one they serve, Lucifer.  It is not a conspiracy but Satan would love for those who hear if it to be so.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 15, 2016)

Pleased to meet you....

Won't you guess my name?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 15, 2016)

this is a great link everybody should take a look at.

Was Stanley Kubrick Killed By The Illuminati?  | The Ghost Diaries

Illuminati symbolism and analysis of ‘Eyes Wide Shut’

Kubriak hinted at the Illuminati previously in his other films but he spilled way too many beans in Eyes Wide Shut about them and he paid the price for it.the fact he died just a couple months later after the film got released,anybody can see he was obviously murdered by the government.


----------

